# VSONIC in India??



## vishpt (Nov 13, 2013)

Many of the senior members are recommending      vsonic GR02 earphones .

But the site that sells in india always displays out of stock....

*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=23&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29


So if any of you know sites other than this, please post it .


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 13, 2013)

Buy signature acoustics c-12 It is better in texture,depth & speed of bass in comparison to VSonic GR02 Bass Ed. + They are desi brand so you will be more safe but 500 bucks more.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 14, 2013)

vishpt said:


> Many of the senior members are recommending      vsonic GR02 earphones .
> 
> But the site that sells in india always displays out of stock....
> 
> ...



If you really want Vsonics then get them from lendmeurears.com OR MP4nation.

Hifinage seems pricier option to me. The Vsonic Shipment is held by Chennai Customs as told to me by them. 

No doubts about *Signature Acoustics C-12*. All over positive feedback from international reviewers.
Its very capable Earphones. I've booked one for myself after long wait for *Vsonic VSD1* & expecting the delivery today.

*BTW you can get discount of 20% on Signature Acoustics till tomorrow i.e. 15th Nov.2013. *
IMHO its very good option @2232 INR. Moreover their service is just AWESOME.
SIGNATURE ACOUSTICS C-12 Elements Wooden IEMs

Use Coupon- "DIWALIC12"

PS: No marketing intended.


----------

